# Blinking



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I caught myself doing it a while back. It really ruins accuracy. The way that I taught myself to keep my eyes open was on blank bale. Stand a few feet from the bale and focus solely on keeping my eyes open. Then introduce a large target. A paper plate is a good size. Stay at short range while shooting at the target with eyes open. Then gradually move back, but only so long as you are able to keep your eyes open. If you have a single oops, go back to the blank bale for a couple of days and start over moving back.

Slow and highly disciplined, but very effective.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

great info from AREAD. and it works.... i have seen a few women who i think are SCARED of the shot breaking... until they get over the mental part of the shot breaking the will continue to do that. i would try a pair of safety glasses [tight wrap ones sport glasses]..and explain to her that the string can not harm her that glasses will protect the eyes from harm.tell her she can now shoot and WATCH the arrow flight......she may also be anticipating the shot . i would put her on a hinge after 10 shots if the glasses does not get it done...


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

mike 66 said:


> she may also be anticipating the shot . i would put her on a hinge after 10 shots if the glasses does not get it done...


I would agree with Mike, it sounds like she is anticipating the shot. Similar to shooting a rifle and anticipating the recoil. I think a triggerless release like a hinge would be the best course of action, along with some blank bale shooting.


----------



## MN Archery Guy (Jun 17, 2015)

Great info! Looks like I'm on the right track. My daughter does the same thing. Her backtension release will be here monday that I got off here in classifieds .


----------

